# Totally New to Us



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg & Razz are going to be starting field training in the very near future! We've never done this but really looking forward to this new activity with my guys.

Fortunately, we're going to be getting some expert help - a guy I went to high school with is really into field work in a big way including lots of trials. Dan just returned to Ontario after spending 2 months in Florida where he could work his labrador retrievers. He left his dogs there with a training buddy so he has some time on his hands. His hands will be full with Nyg & Razz but he's excited about working with a different breed.

I'll keep you updated! I would just love to put field titles on both the guys in addition to conformation & obedience.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck! I think you will find the field competitions are a blast (I myself enjoy the hunt tests as everyone roots for each other). Since you seem to have a good relationship with your trainer, you may want to tell him, Goldens are not like Labs. To quote Doug Shade (the trainer my dog is with) "You'd want a Labrador to handle your money, but you'd want a Golden to throw your party. A couple of hours into the festivities, it's the one wearing the lampshade." He also states that they are soft and stubborn. I hope your trainer will be willing to work differently then he is used to with Labs.

Once your dog gets home, the fun starts, get out there and have a bunch!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh be sure to post in GREAT detail what's going on, as we're anxious to start too, but haven't really found anyone to help like that.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Better yet, train the dog you're training. Don't allow stereotypes to shape your training. 

The first quality pro I trained with was Hall of Famer, D.L. Walters. I asked him one of the most neophytish questions ever; "D.L., what's the best retriever...a Lab, a Golden, perhaps a Chessie?" He answered as a good old pro would; "A good dog is a good dog. He doesn't know what breed or color he is. He doesn't know what it says on his papers. He's just a good dog".

I line with that, your Golden doesn't know what expectations you have of _him_ on the basis of his breed, either. He's just the dog _he_ is. Train _that_ dog, and take the time it takes for _him_. If a pro is a top notch trainer, he'll approach your dog in that way.

EvanG


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

JH is lots of fun for beginners like me. Senior Hunter, the handling comes in. .. That is harder.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Not only have I known Dan for over 30 years but I've seen him handle his dogs and he's a very patient man. He adapts his training methods to suit the dog which is great as my guys have absolutely NO field experience. (Razz did carry around a duck wing as a young puppy) I'm really looking forward to this new aspect of training dogs...... I could just become addicted and be asking for a set of cami clothing for Christmas, birthday, etc! 

The only thing I'm NOT looking forward to is working outside in the blackflies:yuck::yuck: They are horrible things who eat you alive and just happen to be much worse near water! I'll just have to get one of those bug suits but then they still get through!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Good Luck Gwen ...that is so kewl! I think Boston would shine in that venue! He loves to retrieve,swim etc....let me know how you do!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck and have fun!! I'm a beginner too. When I emailed our breeder and told her I had ducks in the freezer she was so so happy. I asked her which books/training methods to go by. She said 'You have to take from each book/method and see what works for your dog.' And to keep it fun and encourage the dog. Evan G, your Smartworks vol 1 is one of them and has helped me greatly.

Cooki

Buzz and Clover


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Evan G, your *Smartwork vol 1* is one of them and has helped me greatly.
> 
> Cooki
> 
> Buzz and Clover


Thanks, Cooki!

Have you seen the DVD's?

Gwen,

I'm glad you're prepared to be addicted, because fieldwork is a truly engaging experience. The feeling of accomplishment that accompanies so many dog sports is magnified in fieldwork. The fun is just beginning! 

Good luck,

EvanG
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

EvanG said:


> Thanks, Cooki!
> 
> Have you seen the DVD's?
> 
> ...


Haven't purchased them yet. But I'm sure I will!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe you can get a bug suit in camo!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure you are going to have so much fun! We have just started and are really enjoying it. I am looking forward to lots of updates!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so lucky to be friends with an expert. Can't wait to hear and see pics!


----------

